# Need help



## Songren (Dec 28, 2011)

I recently found there is engine noise in my 08 nissan altima, so I did an check in local dealership, they suggested me to do following services:

Replace transmission mount and program TCM $350
Alignment $85
Battery corosion service $35
Replace rear brake pads $230
Clean and lubricate front brakes $100
Transmission fluid service $170

I feel the total price is too high for me to afford but I have to do it, can anybody tell me whether those price labeled are fair or not? I really have no idea about that.


Happy new year!


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Trans mount & program - Transmission mount you could do yourself for 1/2 the price, re-programming TCM, not so much. So, you're stuck with the $350

Alignment - about par

Battery corrosion service - What? You're unable to get some cleaner and do it yourself?

Replace rear brake pads - Good pads, maybe $100 for a high end set, and a couple hours at shop rate to put them in. Sounds about right. But you could do it yourself for $100.

Clean and lubricate front brakes - Again...What?

Transmission fluid service - Define service... Top off fluids? Fluid/Filter change?

If you spent $20 to buy a Haynes manual, bought _maybe_ a couple hundred $$$ worth of tools, and spent an afternoon or two doing some work, the only thing you'd have left to do would be to get the TCM programmed and an alignment. And you'd still have the tools and the Haynes manual. AND you'd be a few hundred dollars ahead of the game. AND, most importantly, you'd know how to repair something on your own and avoid getting taken in the future.

Other than that, the prices seem to be about par for the course...


----------

